# M,E,S setup moves



## CorwinShiu (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know if you guys (fellow blindfold cubers) know this, but its my first time finding out; so i'll post it here.

I noticed that you can set-up edges using slice moves. What is particular is M. M is basically R'Lx'. However, i learned that R and L set-up moves disturb orientation. M, however, does not affect orientation.


----------



## tim (Aug 9, 2007)

Slice moves does effect the orientation. For example:
edge permutation: 2 4 9.
setup move: M'
will disturb the orientation of your DF piece. The DF face will be at FU and not at UF.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm your right.

After playing around some more, i discovered that with M, you can't 2 cycle edges diagonally. However, cycling straight across is fine.


----------

